
Hacking my arm prosthesis to output CV so it plugs into my synth - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSKBtEBRWi4&feature=emb_logo
======
DyslexicAtheist
_> Together with Chrisi from KOMA Elektronik and my husband Daniel, I am in
the process of building a device (the "SynLimb") that attaches to my arm
prosthesis instead of the prosthetic hand. The SynLimb converts the electrode
signals that my prosthesis picks up from my residual limb into control
voltages (CV) for controlling my modular synthesizer. The SynLimb thus allows
me to plug my prosthesis directly into my snythesizer so that I can control
its parameters with the signals from my body that normally control the hand.
For me, this feels like controlling the synth with my thoughts. I show the
prototype(s), explain how we put it together and how it works, and do a little
demo. _

------
Zenst
Now this is true hacking, great lateral thinking and brilliant adaptation as
potentially now have better control than you could do with your hand as
literally tapping into the muscle/brain signal.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
him saying _" I'm not an expert"_ , _" I don't know anything about
electronics"_, _" I'm actually a psychologist"_, gave me Impostor Syndrome.

